# Choosing a COMPRESSOR



## Jonny (Jun 14, 2012)

Here's another clincher: choosing a compressor pedal.

I've been looking for that "sparkly" and "chimey" and clarity in tone for my cleans and overdrives. I think I'm on my way there, and a compressor would help me take a step closer. I have done tons of research, and have narrowed the choices down to these:
(in the order of: Top - leaning most towards to, Bottom - leaning least towards to)

CMATmods Deluxe Signa Comp
Mad Professor Forest Green Compressor (PCB)
Diamond Compressor
Janglebox* (Silver)
MXR Custom Comp

Help me decide! Give me your inputs, opinions, inclinations, observations, and etc.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

If the compressor has some means of blending in clean signal, that will get what you want. Just about all compressors that use a single band (in contrast to those that split up the frequency range and compress each band separately) will experience some loss of sparkle in the compressed signal, simply because of how they work. Blending in a little uncompressed signal can brighten it up. Other compressors will use a tone control to do something like that, or simply goose the highs a bit on the compressed signal output.

One of the most consistent complaints about compressors is that they are noisy. The noise results from the boosting of residual hiss at the input when you stop playing. The circuit treats that as simply a very low signal desperately in need of a boost. I mention this because a compressor pedal that "restores sparkle" by adding some treble boost to the compressed signal runs the risk of accentuating that hiss (often referred to as "breathing"). Clean blend is often the preferred method, although I imagine that can be done imperfectly too.

Many compressors will have an "Attack" control. This generally (in some 85%+ of instances) does not affect the attack, but rather adjusts the recovery time of the gain reduction such that the unit can be quickly back at full gain in time for you to pick the next note. That will result in the initial pick attack being more audible. With the most harmonic content always being at that first 100msec or so after picking, playing tends to seem a bit brighter, even though the control is not directly affecting or shaping tone. Faster "attack"/recovery time (and/or a control that lets one achieve that) helps chicken-pickin remain clearer. If you don't pick fast at all, you won't notice the difference.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

mhammer said:


> If the compressor has some means of blending in clean signal, that will get what you want. Just about all compressors that use a single band (in contrast to those that split up the frequency range and compress each band separately) will experience some loss of sparkle in the compressed signal, simply because of how they work. Blending in a little uncompressed signal can brighten it up. Other compressors will use a tone control to do something like that, or simply goose the highs a bit on the compressed signal output.


I find this as well, which is why I use the Barber Tone Press. After trying a bunch of different comps, this is one that I like best as it gives me a nice, subtle sustain or a full squish (or anything in between) equally well, and it doesn't muck too much with my original tone. I use mine to reduce the overall volume of my overdriven signal for quieter passages, while still having a nice cut and sustain. Works like a charm.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2012)

The Empress Compressor


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

some good info here.Country Compressor Pedal Shootout


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I have yet to use a comp that worked better (for me) than the Keeley two button.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I've had the Diamond comp on my board for a while now.

It's an optical comp, easy to use. Also, the only one out fo the list that I've tried.

I recently picked up a Ross clone form Jeff at Maritime Analog.
It'll get into the "squishy" territory, but I managed to dial it in pretty close to the Diamond.
Worth a look, if he's still building them, that is.


----------



## Jonny (Jun 14, 2012)

Essentially, here's my dilema:

I'm looking for a good compressor. Here are the options and their standing.

Diamond Compressor - probably the most subtle out of the bunch. Doesn't hold up in features against the Mad Professor and CMATmods. I like my compressor to give me a high-end sparkle, and the Diamond seems to give that very SUBTLY. Not sure if that's a good thing (yet). 3 knobs for Comp, EQ (Tilt), and Level; with internal switches for EQ on/off and High-Cut filter. Overall, it seems to give me that sparkly feel and tone that I want a comp to give me, and it does what a comp should do (controlling dynamics, etc.) Not too sure about its sustain though, doesn't give me a whole lot. It fairs well with clean tones, and loves overdrives. I'll have to say though that I already LOVE this pedal. Just everything about it seems just right being on my pedalboard. I wouldn't feel bad at all if I ended up with this. (The added bonus is that I can get Diamond to custom paint a Compressor for me, which is pretty cool). And also since Diamond is based in Canada, the Diamond Comp is relatively cheaper than its price in the USA or anywhere else. 

Mad Professor FGC PCB - As it is, I don't like it as much as the Diamond. In fact I probably dislike this the most. BUT, its features (for the price) is unbeatable. Two different comp modes in a small footprint box. I haven't actually tried one of these yet. I saw clips, read A LOT of forum stuff, but I have yet to play it. Tonally, people say it's the same as the Diamond, but the Mad Professor can get more squishy and obvious when you want it to; which is convenient. I have only ever heard this through the PGS video on Youtube, so far it's really transparent and versatile for clean tones as well as dirty ones. In terms of features, this is the one I am most inclined towards to buying. But it is EXPENSIVE. Even for the PCB version, I'm not sure I'd wanna dish out $200+. But I can score a cheap price when online stores are on sale.

CMATmods Deluxe Signa Comp - Not a lot of people might have heard of CMATmods, or the Deluxe Signa Comp. They make FANTASTIC pedals. Rich in tone, small footprint, and all for a considerably less price. The Diamond and the Mad Professor are both transparent comps, whereas the CMATmods is not as much; but in a good way. It has a certain tone that's really really likeable. In fact I like its tone the best out of all the comps, I find it to be the most sparkly in terms of tone; it's really bright and full sounding. 4-knobs for Attack, Sustain, Level and Tone, it's also pretty versatile. This thing REALLY loves overdrives, not so much clean tones IMO. This is also cheaper than the previously mentioned, therefore inclines me towards it even more.

MXR Custom Comp - Have not really heard much about it. I have read that it's essentially a glorified Dyna Comp. Transparent, crisp tone of the Script Reissue but with the functionality of the Block Logo. Not really sure about this one, it's sort of a last resort to me. It is the cheapest out of the bunch.

Janglebox - I was attracted to this the moment I saw the name "Jangle"-box. I have read online and heard some clips of it. The Janglebox is THE pedal for sparkle, "jangle", and chime. But, its functionality as a compressor is compromised slightly (compared to the others). I find this to be a one trick pony, not really an all rounder. Still, for what it does, it's really good.


Summary:

Diamond: LOVE it, subtle, transparent, simple, yellow and cheap
Mad Professor: INCREDIBLY versatile, transparent, subtle, green and expensive
CMATmods: Tonally exceptional, less transparent and subtle, versatile, orange and cheap
MXR: transparent, "last resort", white and cheap
Janglebox: reallty nice jangle tones....that's about it.

Help me decide!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

You should also consider VFE, a more affordable option and highly tweakable...

VFE White Horse | Axe... And You Shall Receive


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Jonny said:


> Essentially, here's my dilema:
> 
> I'm looking for a good compressor. Here are the options and their standing.
> 
> ...


Have you tried a Keeley?

I've tried a lot of compressors including some high end models. The Keeley is as I understand it, an improvement on the Ross design.

It's very popular for a reason.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Just how MXR could make anything a replica of the Dynacomp is beyond me. The CA3080 chip - central to the Dynacomp and Ross, and not exactly God's gift to gain control - is long out of production, and only slightly easier to find than older-issue Panasonic BBD chips (meaning that any company planning on higher-volumeproduction will avoid it like the plague). More than likely, it is replaced with the LM13600 or LM13700, actually a step up, chip-wise. But, since it is not a pin-for-pin replacement, that would necessitate some other changes to the deasign. This picture would appear to confirm my suspicions: Picasa Web Albums - InreRocknRoll

That's not a slag at the pedal, just a clarification.

Most compressors will deliver a little more sparkle if the compression amount is kept sensible. One tends to lose the sparkle as more compression is added.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

I remember reading somewhere in my travels about this one








suprisingly getting some good reviews!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The ED-1 is actually a pretty smart design. It uses something akin to the Big Muff Pi tone control to adjust how sensitive the sidechain is to the top and bottom end of the signal. I don't know how much this will mean to you, but here's a schematic: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v474/mhammer/ed.gif


----------



## georgemg (Jul 17, 2011)

I haven't used all of the compressors on your list, but I do have an MXR Custom Comp. I play country and classic rock mostly, and the it works well for my needs. I keep it set the tone for a more neutral sound, but there is an internal trim pot that lets you brighten it up if you want.

I have a two-knob Keeley as well that I use on another board. It is a great sounding pedal - a bit smoother than the Custom Comp. The Keeley blends better with overdriven/distorted sounds as well. When I was shopping for the Keeley, I tried out a Diamond for a few days, but ended up buying the Keeley. The Diamond comp is nice but the Keeley just worked better for what I needed.


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

iaresee said:


> The Empress Compressor


Yep, this one.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

You want one of these...


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Or these...


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Now we're talkin' compressors.
Here are 3 of my favourites.
The Omni-pressor is very cool and can be adjusted with a very fast attack time to give the effect of reverse tracking.
Eventide Omnipressor | Tech Reviews | MusicRadar.com

urei 1176ln - peak limiter.jpg 900×425 pixels

114-1446_IMG.jpg 413×550 pixels


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2012)

Those of you putting on the 1176 and UA designs: that's what the Empress is based on. 

I'm telling you, that's the one you want to try first.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I probably _should_ try the Empress. I currently have about 8 different compressors* if yu don't count all the models included in the digital stuff, but none of the ones mentioned by the OP. Not because I think mine are better, but because after you have this many, you run out of interest in new ones.

(* Orange Squeezer, Ross/Dynacomp, SSM2166-based DIY, Ashly SC-55, dbx MC6 Mini-Comp, Alesis Nanocomp, PAiA 6790 Dual Limiter, PAiA 9601 Stereo Compressor)


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2012)

mhammer said:


> I probably _should_ try the Empress.


Yessir, you should. You can borrow mine any time you like.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Based on postings here and some poking around on youtube, I've ordered this today.








I have been using a couple of tweaked out Boss CS-2's for years.
Time for a change and an upgrade,hopefully.
The A/B demos out there sound promising.
COMPS SHOOT OUT,KEELEY,JHS,WHIRLWIND - YouTube

JHS Pedals "Pulp N Peel" with Diamond, Wampler, Keeley, Barber Compressor Comparison in HD - YouTube

The most _noticable plus_ was the lack of bass boost that the others seemed to exibit (over emphisis) when the ratio was increased.
The JHS seemed quite natural throughout the tweaks.
The Barber Tone Press came in a close second with the youtube clips I was able to access, to my ear.
Thanks to all with their comments in this thread.
I will report back and compare the JHS to my CS-2's and some rack comp/limiters I have access to.
Cheers, d


----------



## Jonny (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks for your input loudtubeamps. The Pulp n' Peel comp is certainly a great unit! But it's a bit outside my price range. Right now, I'm not really willing to spend $200+ on a compressor.

The Barber seemed to colour the tone a bit. It may not be a bad thing to anyone else, but for me, it was. So the Barber was taken off the list.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Jonny said:


> Thanks for your input loudtubeamps. The Pulp n' Peel comp is certainly a great unit! But it's a bit outside my price range. Right now, I'm not really willing to spend $200+ on a compressor.
> 
> The Barber seemed to colour the tone a bit. It may not be a bad thing to anyone else, but for me, it was. So the Barber was taken off the list.


 It's been a while for any pedal candy so.........I bit.
FWIW, the Joyo compressor for cheap $$ is getting alot of positive hype on the net.
Cheers, D


----------



## Evilmusician (Apr 13, 2007)

there's a used Diamond on here now ! what I use very nice compressor !


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Judging by the overwhelming preference for the Diamond, I will hazard the guess that there aren't a lot of chicken pickers here;-)

The Diamond is a sweet pedal - it's quiet, subtle, and highly tweakable for eq. If only it could give a slightly more pronounced attack pop - I'd never part with it.

I would chose the Custom Comp out of the ones you've listed, but that's just me. The Wampler Ego Comp is my overall favorite compressor. I have tried the JHS, and it does sound great, but it is expensive for what it is, IMHO.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Howdy all.
Well, I received the JHS Pedal from Chicago Music who used UPS to ship.
First mistake on my part, they whacked me roughly $50.00 in brokerage fees.
I had the Pulp N Peel out of the box and back in less than 1 hour........... "return to sender".
A quick A/B ( and that's all it took) against my slightly tweaked out old Boss CS2 and a really quick A/B against a Gain Brain and my conclusion was........"very average at best".
I did call Chicago Music and tell them about the UPS fees. To their credit Chicago Music did offer a $50.00 credit towards the pedal if I decided to keep it or the same credit for something else that I might be interested in from them. They also were exploring the possibility of expanding their shipping to include USPS which has been far more cost effective for me in the past with other American dealers.
FWIW, Cheers. Doug


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

loudtubeamps said:


> and my conclusion was........"very average at best".
> ICheers. Doug


That sux. Typical though.. sounds good on Youtube.....


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

shoretyus said:


> That sux. Typical though.. sounds good on Youtube.....


Yeah it did Pat and I'm sure it sounds good through the right gear, just not mine.
I spent a couple of hours listening to sound clips and youtube offerings of various comps.
You really do have to test drive before you buy and if the stuff isn't available locally, the shipping costs you eat are just part of the experience these days if you decide to send it back. It's still cheaper than driving 1 1/2 to 2 hours to the store that has what you're after.
Cheers, D


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

This is why you should try the Empress. Its range of settings not only means it can cover many varied compressed sounds, it can also be moulded to suit your specific rig.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

loudtubeamps said:


> Yeah it did Pat and I'm sure it sounds good through the right gear, just not mine.
> I spent a couple of hours listening to sound clips and youtube offerings of various comps.
> You really do have to test drive before you buy and if the stuff isn't available locally, the shipping costs you eat are just part of the experience these days if you send it back. It's still cheaper than driving 1 1/2 to 2 hours to the store that has what your after.
> Cheers, D


This is one of the drawbacks of the whole boutique thing. As the market gets cluttered with all these little manufacturers, it gets harder and harder to find any place that carries enough of them to compare them, or even carries them in the first place. For a person living in a place like Hunstville, there likely won't be anything local beyond Dunlop/MXR, Boss, EHX, DOD, and Danelectro.

Unfortunately, for those any appreciable distance from a place like Moog Audio, or even an L&M, one tends to be at the mercy of bad ad copy, and 2nd rate posted soundfiles and Yutube demos. If there were a half-dozen compressors on the market, they could easily differentiate themselves by simply listing features and price. But with so many out there, you have to cut through all the hyperbole, and that ain't easy in the absence of technical info. I'm lucky; I can find a schematic and get a sense of what the unit canand can't do well, and even what it can be modded to do better. Not everyone is that lucky.

For compressors, the circumstances are even worse than for many other types of pedals. Delays, distortions, phasers, tremolo, et al., do not depend quite so much on the nuances of your picking. Even with 24-bit/96khz samples posted, the listener has little idea how hard the demonstrator is picking. And quite frankly, it is the way a compressor yields or fights the user's picking that underlies whether the feel appeals to the user.

Personally, I think the user should try and find a place that has 3 or 4 to compare, try them out in person, and live with whatever one they like best. Rackmount compressors ARE different when it comes to what sorts of source material they handle best, but units geared towards guitar players aren't miles apart in terms of what they do.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Clean Channel said:


> This is why you should try the Empress. Its range of settings not only means it can cover many varied compressed sounds, it can also be moulded to suit your specific rig.


 Thanks "CC" for mentioning the Empress again.
Actually, I did have an opportunity to bring one home that I borrowed from a friend. It was quite good and because I'm an analog knob twister from way back,I did appreciate the flexibility.
To be honest, my tweaked CS-2 still has the quality and character of effect that I want to hear.
I have my old Allison Gain Brain but it's not really that portable and the CS-2 gets me the closest to the it.........so far.
If they could put an Eventide OmniPressor in a wee box , I'd be a happy camper. That old tech. comp- limiter is still my all time favourite.
cheers, doug


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

loudtubeamps said:


> Thanks "CC" for mentioning the Empress again.
> Actually, I did have an opportunity to bring one home that I borrowd from a friend. It was quite good and because I'm an analog knob twister from way back,I did appreciate the flexibility.
> To be honest, my tweaked CS-2 still has the quality and character of effect that I want to hear.
> I have my old Allison Gain Brain but it's not really that portable and the CS-2 gets me the closest to the it.........so far.
> ...


Cheers Doug! Sorry, I hadn't realised you'd gotten your hands on an Empress, and too bad it didn't nail the sound you were looking for.

Good luck with your search!


----------



## TB72 (Apr 19, 2010)

Of the choices given here, I'd go with the Mad Professor FGC. I like the way it's voiced, and it can go from subtle to squash city.


I like it ALMOST as much as the Empress.


----------



## gibsonguitarguy (Feb 17, 2010)

Try a wampler echo compressor
It has a very useful mix control along with the reg attack, vol, sus and tone
The tone is more like a presence though
Just got mine but so far its perfect
Not as transparent as the diamond however


----------

